#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Beamer-projectie over grote afstand

## Decnop

Ik ben op zoek naar een type beamer dat over een grote afstand van ca. 15 meter de mogelijkheid biedt om op een in verhouding klein oppervlakte van ca. 3 x 3 meter een goede beeldprojectie heeft met voldoende lichtopbrengst.

Kan iemand mij advies geven over welke type beamers deze mogelijkheid biedt en waar ik dit apparaat wellicht zou kunnen lenen of huren voor een schappelijke prijs?

Het doel van deze projectie is voor een eenmalige musical voor een charitatieve instelling.

Wie kan mij als leek hierover adviseren?

Alvast bedankt voor je reactie.

M.vr.gr.

Andre Decnop

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Beeldformaat is geen probleem met bijv. een 1700 lumen beamer.
Zal echter wel een andere lens op moeten van iets van 11 graden.

Zijn verschillende bedrijven die jou daarin kunnen adviseren.

Bijvoorbeeld 
Mazzo Video - www.mazzovideo.nl
Heuvelman - www.heuvelman.nl

----------


## movinghead

Je hebt je woonplaats niet ingevuld in je profiel zag ik... lekker handig.

Voor Groningen en omstreken zou ik het bij provision proberen.

http://www.pro-vision.nl/home.htm

----------


## AJB

Je zult moeten vertellen in welke omgeving je e.e.a. gaat laten plaatsvinden... Buiten/Binnen, donkere zaal/lichte zaal etc. etc.

In princip heb je een flinke afstand te overbruggen, maar waarom geen doorzicht ? Makkelijker, en altijd minder verlies... Zelf gebruik ik in een show een Bargo G5 voor een projectie van 6 bij 3,80 op 25 mtr. afstand. Tevens voor een doorzicht projectie in een decor dezelfde beamer, maar dan met groothoeklens (tot 1mtr achter het projectieoppervlak te plaatsen).

Meer info voor ECHT advies;

www.inter.nl (o.a. barco)
www.beamsystems.nl (o.a. sharp, nec)

grtz. AJB

----------


## Decnop

Hallo AJB,

De projectie vindt plaats in een grote zaal en zal in een redelijk donkere omgeving worden uitgevoerd vanwege schemering buiten.

Wat bedoel je eigenlijk met doorzicht? Ik ken dat begrip niet.

Andre


eplaatst door AJB[/i]

Je zult moeten vertellen in welke omgeving je e.e.a. gaat laten plaatsvinden... Buiten/Binnen, donkere zaal/lichte zaal etc. etc.

In princip heb je een flinke afstand te overbruggen, maar waarom geen doorzicht ? Makkelijker, en altijd minder verlies... Zelf gebruik ik in een show een Bargo G5 voor een projectie van 6 bij 3,80 op 25 mtr. afstand. Tevens voor een doorzicht projectie in een decor dezelfde beamer, maar dan met groothoeklens (tot 1mtr achter het projectieoppervlak te plaatsen).

Meer info voor ECHT advies;

www.inter.nl (o.a. barco)
www.beamsystems.nl (o.a. sharp, nec)

grtz. AJB
[/quote]

----------


## Overdrive

Een doorzicht scherm houdt in dat je projecteerd vanaf de andere kant (wel ff de boel spiegelen dus).

Belangrijk is ook om te weten wat je gaat projecteren, bv een Powerpoint presentatie of bv een DVD?

Ten slotte 3x3 is niet gebruikelijk je zal dan uitkomen op een 3x4 schermpje.

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

> citaat:Ten slotte 3x3 is niet gebruikelijk je zal dan uitkomen op een 3x4 schermpje.



Als je gewoon studio sport gaat kijken is dit idd niet gebruikelijk. We praten nu over een toepassing in een theateromgeving, waar niks standaard is. Als je voor een ronde projectie van 3 meter wil maken, maak je een ronde.... Liever een 8 hoekige, dan maak je een 8 hoekige.

----------


## Overdrive

Tuurlijk alles is mogelijk is videoland maar denk dat de OP een simpele een niet al te dure oplossing zoekt.

Trouwens stond hier niet nog een reactie van hem dat het een Powerpoint presentatie was [?]

----------


## AJB

Doorzicht bied als voordeel dat je met een kortere projectieafstand, meer contrast overhoud, en minder verliest in bijv. een rokerige ruimte. Groothoeklens is dan wel belangrijk (je kunt 1,5m achter je scherm projecteren)

----------

